# "shredded" feathers



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my bird has a pretty big cage but when he runs around in there his feathers brush up against the bars when he is near the side of the cage or when he is roaming free he'll back up to something and his (tail) feathers get ruffled. one feather broke off (in half). is this normal for domestic pigeons to have their feathers get ruffled up and not look as pretty as a feral? usually they smooth out a bit after a bath, but still . . .

he's also lost a few tail feathers. . . . how long until the gaps grow back in again? i forget. i dont see any sheaths of new growth.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Badbird,

Maybe you could post a pic of the feathers that you are concerned about?
It normally takes 6 weeks for the feathers to grow back, provided that they are completely out and not broken off. His cage should be large enough to fully stretch his wings and do the helicopter thing  without touching the sides.

fp


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

he frequently flaps his wings about in there as if he was a helicopter hovering. the cage is plenty wide enough where he's not hitting any of his feathers on the bars. ill try to get some pics soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi badbird,

What size is the cage, exactly?


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

4 feet wide, 3 feet (maybe more) deep and 4 feet tall


----------

